# neuer Lapierre 920 weiss  zu verkaufen



## rider_ian (7. Dezember 2010)

hab einen neuen weissen lapierre 920 rahmen zu verkaufen. grösse L, verstärkte 2011 version, mit frisch revidiertem rock shoxx vivid dämpfer, neuer easton sattelstütze und neuer pro sattelklemme. 

für 1900 euro (verhandelbar)

bei bedarf auch mit einer neuen boxxer team gabel oder sogar komplett aufegbaut.

für mehr infos oder fotos;
[email protected]


----------



## geosnow (14. Januar 2011)

seit wann gibts den 920 2011er in weiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

